# Marks on garage foor tiles.



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Want to get tyre marks off the garage floor tiles. I've tried lots of stuff without success. These stains are where I park the Husky. This is from day one, delivered and put in this spot on cold tyres so it's not heat that did it. Maybe tyre paint! Do you think cellulose thinner would damage the tiles.?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

You could try a cleaner for taking oil stains off concrete. Preferably citrus based.


----------

